#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  The SYMBOL THAT I SAW IN MY DREAM

## IleMacedonia

Hi there!
I have never been interested in runes, but last night I saw some symbol (that my brother draw me on my notebook) in my dream and I knew that is a rune. Today I searh on a google for all tipes of Runes to see what Rune is and I saw that my symbol is much similar with the Rune called BERKANA. But the first Line (on vertical) is not in the begining, but in the centar of the symbol. 
In my dream I was a little bit aware and I was thinking about that when I'll wake up I will look up on the google for the runes or smt like that.
Do you have some experience with runes and do you know what mean when someone dream a Rune like this?
I'll attach some drawing of my symbol so you can see it.
Thank you.


Heres the link of the picture 
4shared.com - photo sharing - download image Untitleddrawing.jpg

----------


## Ziggy_wolf

If indeed a rune the closest resemelance I can find is the Berkano rune or B in the elder Futhrark. It is the rune of the elder godess haveing to do with rebirth, renewal of energy, healing and generally life. 
here`s a link to that Berkano – Rune Meaning - Rune Secrets


From what I can see from my breif recearch the symbol can also to refeer to the Rod of Asclepius, or the Caduceus as it`s also called. It is a symbol of healing and medicine to the ancient greek world. It also corresponds to Mercury, or Hermes
Again this seems to correspond, suprisingly well with the Berkano rune.
Se the link for comparrioon Symbols.com - Symbol 51:10
who was the messenger of the goods. Here`s some more info on that 
Hermes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
And the symbol or rod itself Caduceus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
So I f you received this in a dream it may mean that some entity is trying to deliver a message. What that message is may have something to do with health or healing, perhaps you might have latent healing abilities?

The symbol may; if rotated 90 degrees, also refeer to ancient geological symbols used to represent a passage troug a mountainpass. Ot to to indicate a situation where two witnesses contradict each other, and one is telling the truth (the straight line) Here`s another link for comparrison. 
Symbols.com - Symbol 53:32
Now this in turn may refeer to secret knowledge and in the Highpriestess tarot card we find the same corresponding symbolism. This in turn may reffer to a message being given, or a quest for knowledge being undertaken.
Given the nature of the card, it may refeer that the journey begins not whitout, wit whitinn. I would advize you to meditate on the symbol, if possible by the light of the fullmoon when your mental and spirrutal powers will be at their peak. 

Hm, odd how one can find correspondenses, between symbols, no matter what system they are from, I beleive this to be a part of the universal subcouncious as Carl Gustaf Jung called it.

----------


## Ziggy_wolf

For some stupid reason I am unable to edit the post and correct my spelling errors and such, Well I hope you can understand my mad ramblings.

----------


## InsipidPariah

I have seen the same exact rune as you describe it before in my teenage years. Whatever it is when I began to inscribe things with it I felt very protected!

Unfortunately I cannot say for sure what it is but, at least you know you are not alone in seeing it!

----------

